# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  I Want To Break Free

## SilverBeat

My August 2017 song is "I Want To Break Free" Please let me know what you think. 

https://www.reverbnation.com/silverb...-to-break-free

Cheers,
Terry

----------

